# Clubs on Long Island NY



## saxonsraven1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be joining the United Schutzhund and hoping to join a club on Long Island very soon. I did go along to a meet last year when I was looking for a replacement dog but the reception I got was cold (even with an invite). I now have an 18 month GSD and a female 6 month old schutzhund potential, I say that because she is more focused than the male who has a pretty go drive. My question is which club on LI would be open to a newbie. Regardless I can train my dogs like my last one to walk through 15 head of deer without spooking them so it not training but the sport I am after.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a friend who lives on LI who has been in a couple of clubs....he currently trains privately with a guy named Fabian....??? He is very very happy with this trainer....I can get the contact info if you like....two of the clubs he was in lost their training grounds and had a bit too much drama....

Lee


----------



## saxonsraven1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Wolfstraum.
I am open to all advice and Fabian might be intertesting to look into. How do you get in touch?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd recommend getting in touch with steve hong and checking out their club NY Schutzhund and Police Dog Club. You can find more info at nyschutzhund.com or k9key.com. I hear lots of great things. Plenty of actively competing members and steve is a terrific helper. They are located near hofstra university in long island. Hope this helps!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Fabian....???


Robinson is Fabian's last name.


----------



## saxonsraven1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks to all, I sent email requests so we will see who steps up to the mark. If nothing happens it will be no problem I go will to Joel McMains for training as he is the exception to the rule of exclusivity and genuinely wants good results. Do I seem skeptical yes unfortunately. I have been laughed at for spending money on a good dog, not one of theirs., ignored and not even thanked for giving a record of an event. What would you say?


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

@ayoitzrimz just got back from steve's starting my pup this week really like the work hes doing. you showed me the website and his dogs are amazing.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

I also just found Steve, he is about 30 minutes from me and I'll be boarding my 5 month old with him for 3 weeks.


----------

